

Show HN: Syncable - Stop searching old email threads on iPhone - AlexBlom
http://trysyncable.com

======
xmmx
What exactly are you showing HN? It's a splash screen with a stock iphone
picture.

------
petsounds
is this going to use the native iOS email client? are you going to be sending
the content of the emails to your own servers, or is everything going to be
done on the device?

~~~
AlexBlom
Hi, just to address, there are two options I'm working on at this point:

1) App-less (just changed your contact settings); and 2) I am tinkering with
some local app stuff for the folks who want it.

The focus right now is 1), but the point of getting out so early is to
validate these assumptions.

Thanks for the feedback / questions.

------
yoseph
I always struggle with this when running between meetings. Looking forward to
trying it out!

~~~
AlexBlom
Thanks Yoseph

